# Hoping Someone Can Help



## Vikstar (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,

I have been fighting what I feel like is a losing battle for the last four years. My symptoms started with loss of period, constant shedding (300 +) hairs every day, puffy fingers and eyes, foggy thinking, unable to focus my vision without needing glasses and chest pain and palpitations, I also feel a weird "release" sensation in my neck. I have been treated with medication over the years and 6 months ago came off Synthroid to try a compounded T3/T4 med. I am currently on 30mcg of Cytomel and 225mg of Levothyroxine. My bloods last week were as follows:

TSH 4.6 Range 0.5-5.00

FT4 12.0 Range 11.0-21.0

FT3 4.1 Range 3.1-6.0

I still have constant hair loss and over four years have lost well over half of my hair. The doctors say it is not from the thyroid and must be from female pattern balding but it does not follow this pattern and sheds like a dog. My question is, could the hair loss still be the thyroid? I am still having puffy hands in the morning but I just want my hair loss to stop. Also, If I am on medication and still having symptoms where does this ever end? My TSH has been up in the 9's before and I always come back positive for antibodies.

Any help would be appreciated as I really feel like giving up on trying to get better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome.

A few things come to mind:


You are on some pretty hefty doses, but your numbers still aren't up to where they should be, and your TSH is high. Not good.
What is your weight? (I'm asking because of your high dosing.)
I wonder if you have an absorption issue. What is your habit/routine for taking your thyroid drugs?
I suspect your hair loss is associated with your thyroid levels.
Have you had your thyroid antibodies tested?
Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

Thanks!


----------



## Vikstar (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello and thanks for a quick response

I am overweight which may explain the higher dosing - will this interfere in getting my thyroid condition under control?

I take my medication first thing in the morning with water and do not eat for at least an hour afterwards

I have had my antibodies tested and the test was positive for autoimmune thyroid disease

I had an ultrasound a few years back and it came back as enlarged but no suspect areas (from memory)

Thank you


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. Looking specifically at your Free T3 and Free T4, have those two labs ever been higher in the range for you? You are still hypothyroid despite the high dose. But the fact that you are on Cytomel in addition to the Levo tells me that you have a doctor who's willing to work with you. (Some docs refuse to prescribe Cytomel for reasons I do not understand.)

Many of us here have lost hair, but it stops when we get our labs right. By that, I mean when Free T3 and Free T4 are close to the upper end of the range. Many here recommend shooting for 75% of range for those two numbers, and shooting for 1.00ish for TSH. You are still pretty far off on all three.

If I were to see your lab results without knowing your current dosage, I would strongly recommend an increase in both of your thyroid meds. But the thing is you are already on pretty high doses. Maybe the high-ness of your current dose is irrelevant, though, since you seem to still need an increase.

What has your doc said?


----------



## Vikstar (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Octavia,

I have not explained myself correctly at all! I have just started the 225mcg of Levo and 30mcg of Cytomel this week after the labs were diagnosed. Prior to that (when the labs were taken) I was on 175mcg of Levo and 30mcg of Cytomel. Sorry for the confusion. However looking back over my labs from last year when I was on 150mcg of Levo my TSH went too low 0.05. I guess my question is how do you adequately medicate/feel better/stop the hair loss when the TSH/4/3 levels are constantly changing! I feel like I am always chasing my tail and now getting anywhere.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Mid-range of your FREE T3 is about 4.5 so you are below that and ideally one usually thrives when the FT3 is at about 75% of that range given by your lab.

You are way undermedicated on the Cytomel and overmedicated on the Synthroid. 4 to 1 is the ratio. 4 being the T4 and 1 being the T3. Find a doctor who knows this stuff. You are in a bad place and I am sure you feel horrible.

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long have you been dealing with this, and what is your diagnosis?

Some people here, after battling the ups and downs unsuccessfully for years, find that surgical removal is the answer for them. Has that option been discussed with your doctor?


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

You mentioned that antibodies were positive. Which antibodies were tested and do you have the results and ranges? Fluctuating levels can be because of antibodies to the thyroid fighting a battle with each other.


----------

